# hot pink soap



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a request for hot pink soap, any reason why I couldn't use Strawberry Quick syrup?? 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

wont' color it hot pink and will burnin the lye.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jodi everyone has to try stuff to see what the lye does to our perfectly formulated ideas  Lavander buds turn into ugly brown mouse droppings. Rose petals over time look dirty and need a bath. Anything foody will go brown eventually. Your idea will go mauve then marroon and finish nasty baby poop brown  But we know how you feel because we all try stuff all the time! vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

And it is fun to find things out too! Thats the fun of soaping. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and I still use the mouse poop in my Lavender soap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Neon oxides makes a hot pink that stays hot pink in soap,,, just google for neon oxides.. someone must sell them.. 
I bought some a couple of years ago in a coop on the whisk and boy does it make hot pink
Barbara


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

TBK trading has neons and different micas at a resonable price, just google them.

Linda


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

how much oxide do i need for a 1lb batch?? does it have to be cosmetic grade??

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi,
each batch of soap is different, different oils, temps etc that can affect the coloring, but I would think you would not need but a quarter to half teaspoon for a l lb batch. and half might be pushing it to bright hot pink
Barbara


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Somewhere I read that Pomegranate tea will color the soap pink---thought I might try it. What do you think? Carolyn


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

If you do, make a small batch. Would you be using the dry tea or actually be making a tea? I know Green tea makes a really good leopard pattern when dry tea is added and Rose hips start out at first a slight pink but then turns brown. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

last year I cooked /ground up seeds /strained and put in soap and it was barley a rose color pretty but not hot pink


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

did it stay pink? I wouldn't mind a soft pink. Carolyn


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i finally made a batch with hot pink and today is 1 week. it faded. we put 1/2 tsp to 1lb. do we need more?? 

thanks, 
jodi


----------

